# Sand for planted tank???



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I here good and bad about sand for planted tanks. i want something that is cheap and effective to use for my 55 gallon tank which i plan on planting. what do you guys think?


----------



## jchase79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I know many people use pool filter sand - it's much cheaper than what you get at the pet store especially when you have to fill a larger tank.

I'm using sand in a 10 gallon tank and haven't had trouble with it. You'll want to use root tabs to feed plants since sand is inert.

The only problem that I have had with sand so far is that when I move things around, some of it attaches to air bubbles and floats to the surface. But I just agitate the surface until they sink or skim the surface.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

How long have you had your ten gal setup? I hear that over time the sand packs down and can crush or damage the roots


----------



## jchase79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've had it for a little over six months. I haven't heard about the root-crushing issue before. My plants are growing well when I use root tabs and liquid fertilizer.

I suppose it's possible to crush roots if you have a very thick layer of sand - maybe someone else answer that one. But so far I'm very happy with using sand as a substrate.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wondering, have you ever used any other kind of substrate with plants?


----------



## jchase79 (Jun 26, 2013)

In the past I have used gravel with plants - it's okay with larger plants (again using root fertilizer tabs). I used sand this time more for aesthetic reasons as well as having smaller plants that wouldn't root as well in gravel. I also have another 10 gallon and a 20 gallon with Fluval Stratum as the substrate. I haven't been as happy with it. It tends to cloud the water if you move driftwood/rocks/plants at all. it's very lightweight so my mystery snail uproots plants in it on occasion.

Another option you have is the Walstad method of using soil and capping it with sand. I've never used this method and there is a lot involved with prepping the soil so I can't offer advice about it.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

So out of everything you used, you would say sand is the best?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a comparison of sand from Troy vsc
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/cheap-black-sand-comparison-spectraquartz-ceramaquartz-41856.html
He has pictures of each different kind.
Many also (besides pool filter sand)use blsting sand from tracto supply.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

I use Black Beauty blasting sand with clay powder and root tablets. I have had such good luck that it is the only thing I use now. It only cost $14 for 100lbs. They sell it under the name Black Diamond also. I get the coarse sand not the fine one. It looks nice and the roots do just fine. Here are some pictures that show what it looks like. You can check out my tanks here http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/new-member-connecticut-52450.html

















It's not easy to see in this picture but you can see how easy the plants shoot runners in this sand


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use the Black Diamond blasting sand in my tanks. As far as compaction, get some malaysian trumpet snails. They root through the sand, but I dont have issues with uprooting plants.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

So black beauty or black diamond is completely safe for fish? Where do I get it?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, you said something about clay powder? Can you tell me more about that?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Richbinduga said:


> So black beauty or black diamond is completely safe for fish? Where do I get it?


If you go to the link posted earlier you can find out where. Tractor supply is the easiest to find as long as you have one in your area (unfortunetly I don't but I found something else I really like to use instead.) When in doubt look it up and call the manufactorers for where to purchase (links also located in that thread).

Good luck and if you go with black diamond or heavier sands like spectraquartz/ceramaquartz you will not have to worry about it getting into the water colum.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, the black beauty sand is fish safe. I purchased mine locally at a stone supply the type that sells building and landscaping materials. You can also get the black diamond at tractor supply Black Diamond 20-40 Blasting Media, 50 lb. - Tractor Supply Online Store

I use a mix of different types of clay powder like Red Clay, Illite, Montmorillonite. I did some research and found each type of clay has different minerals like iron, potassium and calcium which the plants and fish can benefit from. Most of these clays can be found at health food stores or online.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Does the clay dissolve or get muddy? How would I use it exactly?


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

You put it on the bottom of the tank before you lay the sand down and wet it. It will turn to a muddy consistency. Then you sprinkle your root tabs or slow release fert pellets and cap with the sand. Then all you have to do is replace the root tablets every few months


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

So where can I read more about this?


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think there is any info about it pertaining to planted tanks, but my wife makes cosmetics so I know about the properties of the clay. I just gave it a try and it worked. You can google the names of the clays and find out which ones have certain minerals in them. People use red clay in their tanks, some plant substrates are actually just fired clay, turface and saf-t-sorb are also clay and both are used as substrate. So it is something that has been done before just in a different way.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally I use cleaned/boiled playsand with a mix moonlight sand from LFS by caribsea. The mixture creates a nice light color and maintains larger sand particles in the mix so it isn't so fine. I am not a fan of black sand/gravel as a solid color for substrate as it creates color diffusion. This is my opinion and not meant to offend anyone.

With this sand you must do the sift to remove gas buildups. Just use a fork or your hand and gently/lightly/carefully sift the upper layer to release pockets that might be trapped.

Below the sand substrate I use a mixture of soil and redclay, and it doesn't hurt to add a few fert. tabs here and there either


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

kingjombeejoe said:


> I don't think there is any info about it pertaining to planted tanks, but my wife makes cosmetics so I know about the properties of the clay. I just gave it a try and it worked. You can google the names of the clays and find out which ones have certain minerals in them. People use red clay in their tanks, some plant substrates are actually just fired clay, turface and saf-t-sorb are also clay and both are used as substrate. So it is something that has been done before just in a different way.


Actually there's a decent amount of info out there. There should be some results if you search for how to make DIY root tabs. These frequently use clay as a primary ingredient.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Kehy said:


> Actually there's a decent amount of info out there. There should be some results if you search for how to make DIY root tabs. These frequently use clay as a primary ingredient.





kingjombeejoe said:


> ....People use red clay in their tanks, some plant substrates are actually just fired clay, turface and saf-t-sorb are also clay and both are used as substrate. So it is something that has been done before just in a different way.


I was referring to the types of clay and techniques that I use specifically. I don't have any experience with what others have done so I didn't want to recommend anything without trying it first. I also didn't mention everything that I use because some of it is still experimental and I don't want to recommend it without seeing the long term effects.


----------

